# Looking For Omnijig 5116 Templates



## mikelaw (Apr 30, 2011)

I picked up a used PC Omnijig 5116 a year or two ago which came with the standard half blind dovetail template. i'm very pleased with it and I'm interested in buying additional templates. If anyone's interested in selling, give me a shoult


----------

